# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Ừ thì lột đồ ra ngắm

## Khoa C3

Cái này bác Nam khoe rồi nhưng dưới ánh sáng đoan trang chỉn chu.



Còn em thì khoái trần trụi hơn nên lột phăng nó ra tất

Bắt đầu cởi vòng 1 (ổ bi đầu)











Hàng to đáo để



Bi đũa NSK HR 32208 J tải trọng vài tấn 

Vòng 3 là đũa NSK HR 32207 J



a bờ cờ các loại vòng đệm 







Cả nhà mềnh chụp chung 1 kiểu rồi ngủ thôi



Chúc các bác ngủ ngon hehe.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, hk0569, Mr.L

----------


## Mr.L

hjchjc con lap thần thánh ^^

----------


## biết tuốt

hàng khủng , bao giờ em mới được rờ nhẹ vào nó 1 cái nhể

----------


## Nam CNC

trời đất ơi, bác ráp không cẩn thận là hộc máu. Em dò miệng chén không thèm nhảy kim đồng hồ xo luôn, bác liệu đi đấy.

----------


## Khoa C3

Ban đầu em chỉ tháo cái chắn bụi ra ngó nhưng thấy nhầy nhụa quá nên quyết tháo hết ra vệ sinh. Vấn đề căn chỉnh thì 1 ngày không được 10 ngày sẽ được mờ, lo gì bác hi hí.

----------


## writewin

tội con CF XX ghê, he he, lợi khoái nó ko anh gởi ra cho con như vậy như hàng cổ hơn, chip pen 2, ram 512, máy siêu trâu bò

----------


## Khoa C3

Khuyến cáo là bọn CF này chạy CNC cũng ngon như hàng case đồng bộ dell, hp.

----------


## hunter_dt

Tưởng thế nào, anh mua được 1 cục sắt với mất cái vòng bi rỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Á á tôi cầm cục sắt vụn ấy ném vào đầy đấy nhé.

----------


## anhcos

Lúc nào chán thì bác để lại cho mình nhá, dùng gia công cơ khí thì quá tuyệt.
Mình thắc mắc là con ER dài xọc kia gắn vào ở chỗ nào nhỉ...

----------


## Khoa C3

Cán C16ER20 nhét vào bầu kẹp mà bác.

----------


## Khoa C3

Vệ sinh tra mỡ rồi trả lại hình dáng cho em nó





Hôm trước bác Nam bác Vũ nói về cái vụ kẹp đồng hồ so khi lắp lại, em có hơi run nhưng mờ em lấy lại tự tinh được rồi hehe

----------

occutit

----------


## Nam CNC

không biết nhưng ban đầu không nhảy vạch nào hết nhé , mặc dù là 0.01 nhưng nó nhảy là nhảy à, với lại bác Khoa lock bạc đạn lại tốt chưa ? khi đóng bạc đũa phía sau đít có tán đều không , chỉ cần nhích xíu thôi thì nó khó chịu lắm mặc dù vẫn rất chính xác ( nhưng thấy kim nhảy là thấy ghét mặc dù là 2 vạch 0.004mm) . Dù gì chúc mừng bác phá mà không hư hahahaha.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

EM vừa lắp vào là gá đồng hồ liền, chưa có chỉnh gì cả. Hiện tại quay thấy rất nhẹ tay và êm (không tiếng động). Cái vụ đóng vòng bi chuẩn thú thực là em chưa làm bao giờ, thôi như này là em thấy khá hài lòng rồi, bác muốn cái đồng hồ đó không nhảy thì tà tà để em luyện công, ớn quá hiz.

----------


## Khoa C3

Kịch bản cũ, diễn viên mới:

Video mô phỏng tượng trưng




Hàng thật: 









Bạc đầu NSK7007x2, cái chèn ở giữa lười tháo nên ko biết là gì



Bạc đuôi NSK3007







Chốt ATC



Dùng bi



linh tinh 





Ngắm chán lại lắp vào



Đánh giá sơ bộ là ngon, nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn hehe. Thks các bác đã xem.

----------


## Nam CNC

không biết cảm ơn bác Nam CNC này á hehehehe, chúc mừng bác có con vừa ý hàng chuẩn.


         Bạc đạn phía đầu bao gồm 2 bạc 7007 thôi, còn cái nằm giữa là miếng đệm đó , cách lắp như vậy là tăng khoảng cách chịu lực tì trên bạc đạn, nhưng bù lại gia công cực chuẩn không thôi khi lock đai ốc là cứng ngắt liền còn không có khoảng hở là xuất hiện độ đảo ngay. Nhìn bạc đạn mà thèm, viên bi sáng choang , soi gương được hehehe.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Em mải ngắm quá quên viết cái dòng thks bác Nam, hì hì bác thông cảm nhé  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Ga con

Em cho đỡ vào mục này vậy.

Buồn buồn cuối tuần tháo ra vệ sinh lắp lại, chuẩn bị tinh thần cho cái máy đang lên.

ATC BT40 NSK


Bộ lòng của ẻm


Cấp chính xác P2 trước giờ em mới gặp, mấy cái khác toàn cỡ P4, lâu lâu gặp P3. Con này mà mua thì chết tiền, hức hức.


Chạy hơi kêu, tháo ra vệ sinh vào mỡ bò SKF loại thường thường (high performance PU 1.000k/kg) chạy tạm cũng được, tốc độ thấp OK, 100Hz trở lên vẫn có kêu, chạy 280Hz vẫn ổn định, từ 300Hz trở lên có vẻ mỡ chưa OK nên dòng không ổn định (tăng lên + tăng giảm không đều, lúc tăng lúc giảm chứng tỏ mỡ bò vẫn đang bám bi chưa ổn). Cỡ 200Hz (6.000rpm) mang dao dài 200mm collet C32 vẫn êm ru sờ tay vào không cảm thấy gì, chỉ thấy gió vù vù.

Em sắp lại lá lò xo 2X2, thừa ra được có 3 lá so với 3X3. Giờ ben D160 chạy áp 5kg/cm2 nhả dao OK theo đúng tính toán (theo datasheet mấy cái BT40 thường lực kẹp dao 700-1.000kgf là OK. Để e đưa cái ben 140 vào xem thử ra sao.

Không có quạt giải nhiệt nên set dòng chạy ~ 3-4A hơi nóng (e chạy rodai 1 buổi chiều rồi), chắc cần phải thêm cái quạt. Con này xem dây quấn thì công suất tầm 5-7.5kW.

Giờ e mới phát hiện là cái loại kéo đuôi bằng bi có cái lợi hơn loại kéo bằng 3-4 mảnh, ở chỗ khi nhả dao chính cái này nó thúc vào đuôi BT, giúp đẩy ra khỏi côn, còn loại kẹp 3-4 mảnh thì không thúc được  :Wink: , nên thỉnh thoảng kẹt chuôi dao khó tháo ra.

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, CKD, hung1706, nhatson, solero, Tuanlm

----------

